# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Ikazia Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Ikazia Ziekenhuis
Montessoriweg 1
Rotterdam 

Bezoek de website van Ikazia Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Ikazia Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## potter

Een heel kundig ziekenhuis betreft bevallingen maar ook op ander gebied zijn ze kundig,geduldig, vriendelijk en hebben een niet al te lange wachttijd.
Als je om 10.00 uur een afspraak heb dan word je hooguit 10.02 uur geholpen en dat is wel eens in andere ziekenhuizen anders.
Enige minpuntje aan dit ziekenhuis is de parkeergelegenheid voor invalide, dit is om te huilen gewoon.
Verder een topziekenhuis.
Anita

----------


## CaJoWi

Het is al een heel lange tijd geleden dat ik mijn dochters hier kreeg. Mijn ervaringen waren prima. 2 jaar geleden werd mijn kleindochter er geboren en ik moet zeggen dat tijdens de zwangerschap het voor mijn jongste dochter top was. Ze had last van bloedingen en werd opgenomen. Ze was op een gegeven moment zo overstuur dat mijn schoonzoon een nachtje mocht blijven slapen. Tijden Oud en Nieuw mocht hij ook overnachten. Overigens aansluitend op bovenstaande een gehandicapte mag op het eigen terrein parkeren. Even aanbellen en de kaart laten zien en men opent de slagboom is mijn ervaring.

----------

